# Hunter63 update FYI



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Ride on the big read and white bus.....Feb f
Came in with a shortness of breath...cough and cough, I couldn't catch my breath.....so ended up being treated for pneumonia.....

Then it was a series or other afflictions....with heavy meds basicly messing things up...

Pneumonia treated with antibiotics....killing off good bacteria in colon....causing c-diff (?) (not) .....but was in isolation for 2 weeks
Those meds raised liver enzymes too high....thought may be cirrhosis of the liver (not)

Add a angiogram....heart look see and clean out.....

Then over doing the intervanis ...( I think) ......
Ended up way over weight and couldn't move....182 to 196 overnight...water weight....gone down now.
Couldn't get out of bed or do various "tasks"

Did go home for hospital for a day Day , but couldn't do basic tasks on getting around.....so off to rehab therapy.......Still here.

No one seems to be able to tell me what the problem is....???????

I'll be here for while getting stronger.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

I was wondering where you went off to! I am glad you are here now, and hopefully you will be getting your strength back and get to kicking around soon!

Thanks for the update. Did the treatment for pneumonia help?


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

I'm so sorry, you have had an awful time. Yes, it's C-diff (Clostridium difficile) and is a horrible thing, and then to have all the other problems on top. Gah. I'm glad you're on the mend now.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Hope you mend swiftly. Glad you're back.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Hoping you get better soon, friend! 

Remember, "Old Guys Rule!"


----------



## Solar Geek (Mar 14, 2014)

Glad to see you here as well as the other site. Hope it means you are better!


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Glad you are back


----------



## kinnb (Oct 23, 2011)

hang in there!!


----------



## In The Woods (Apr 27, 2017)

Wow - sounds like you had a terrible time! Hope you can recover quickly and get back to your norm.

Going into the hospital scares me to death! Never been other than for tests and such......

Us older folks really need to make the best of every day.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Sounds terrifying. Do you have any idea what triggered it?


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

MoonRiver said:


> Sounds terrifying. Do you have any idea what triggered it?


Seems the theory girls gleaned off my chart.....

quote>
Pulmonary edema is usually caused by a heart condition. Other causes include pneumonia, exposure to certain toxins and drugs, and being at high elevations.
Depending on the cause, pulmonary edema symptoms may appear suddenly or develop over time. Mild to extreme breathing difficulty can occur. Cough, chest pain, and fatigue are other symptoms.
Treatment generally includes supplemental oxygen and medications.

That sound about right.

DR appointment tommorow


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Get well soon Pack need you around cheering them on..

Go Pack.

 Al


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

hunter63 said:


> Ride on the big read and white bus.....Feb f
> Came in with a shortness of breath...cough and cough, I couldn't catch my breath.....so ended up being treated for pneumonia.....
> 
> Then it was a series or other afflictions....with heavy meds basicly messing things up...
> ...


So sorry you're ill.


----------



## Teej (Jan 14, 2012)

Do everything the rehab folks tell you to do so you can get out of there. Hope you're better soon!


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

I hope You start feeling better soon Hunter- Get Well***


----------



## Solar Geek (Mar 14, 2014)

I am sorry to say that Hunter63 is now in the ICU in a medically induced coma on a ventilator and feeding tube. Please pray for him. He is a member on another site and his wife called a friend.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

Thank you for the update. Praying for both him and his other half.


.


----------



## kinnb (Oct 23, 2011)

sending healing to him and his wife...


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

sending love and healing....


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Sending hope and healing.


----------



## dmm1976 (Oct 29, 2013)

He and his family will be in our prayers.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

I'm saddened to hear this, sending healing as well.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

This is certainly sad news. I know Hunter63 lives in Wisconsin. If anyone has his mailing address, I would appreciate getting it in a PM. Thanks.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

Me too, I would like to send him a card of heartfelt best wishes. Please PM me.


.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

Best of luck. 

Got yourselves a good tight end in Graham.


----------



## Solar Geek (Mar 14, 2014)

I am so sorry to tell you all that Hunter 63 a.k.a. John passed away last night.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Much heart felt saddness to hear this news, Prayers to the family.

I will miss him greatly one of ther best ones who posted here.


 Al


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Sorry to hear that he passed away


----------



## kinnb (Oct 23, 2011)

please extend our thoughts to his wife and family....so sorry to hear this...


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Please let the family know we are sorry for their loss.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

Best wishes to all.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Condolences to the family.


----------



## alida (Feb 8, 2015)

My condolences to the family. I will miss his posts. Alida


----------



## dmm1976 (Oct 29, 2013)

This is so heart breaking. Prayers for his family.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

I remember posting back and forth to Hunter63 a few years ago in the gun forum. We were discussing death and what to do with our remains after we passed on. Hunter63 said that he wanted to be cremated. He wanted his ashes loaded into shotgun shells (he was a reloader). Then, the shells could be passed out to whoever attended his funeral. Hunter63 said he wanted his friends and family to shoot those shells in a location where they wanted to remember him at.

Happy trails, until we meet again.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

My condolences to his family. We will all miss him. I knew him best from another forum, and it seemed we thought so much alike he might have been a brother from another mother...

I like his shotgun approach to cremains and plan to do that as well, lol.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

Oh crap, too bad. Hope his family is doing ok, as can be expected. 

I too like the shell idea.


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

We miss You John*


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

How very sad. My sincerest condolences to his family. We don't know each other in the physical world but this internet world has given me many friends.


----------



## Solar Geek (Mar 14, 2014)

Update: on the other forum in which Hunter63 (John) was very active also, I have notified the head guy of your condolences and to let John's family know of your kind words . If they would like, I will hand copy each reply with your screen name only onto a document to forward to his wife and kids.


----------



## Nsoitgoes (Jan 31, 2016)

Sorry to hear that. My thoughts are with his family.


----------



## tiffanysgallery (Jan 17, 2015)

So sorry to hear about hunter63.
He always had great input and never forgot to welcome the new members. 
My condolences to his family and friends.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

My condolences to his friends and family. Sweet journey, John.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Sad to hear of his passing. His shotgun idea is another great one.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Sorry to hear of his passing.
Condolences to his family.


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

So sorry for your loss. I like the shotgun idea too.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

The family has my deepest sympathy.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

So sorry about Hunter63. Thoughts and prayers for the family. I never would have thought of the "disperse my ashes via shotgun shell" idea, but I can see where it would have a lot of appeal to a dedicated hunter. 

Somebody please tell Mother Nature she must have forgotten to flip her calendar. We set a record low this morning down in the teens, forecast for sleet/snow on Friday.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Searched and reviewed Hunter63 posts, my personal "moment of remembrance". Here's a good one:



hunter63 said:


> Always remember...:
> Alcohol and enthusiasm
> will overcome
> Talent and good sense.


Amen, brother.


----------



## happy hermits (Jan 2, 2018)

Am so sorry for his family and friends. I am sorry for all of you who got to know him here.


----------

